# half done loft



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

my loft, half done.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

looks real nice

always like pictures...got any more?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice boxes, mine looked as prestine as that once!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

your loft looks great and Im sure your birds are loving it all I can say is do try not to over crowd it and they will live long and prosper


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

looks very nice want to make my boxes for me


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is real nice, don't you hate it when they poop all over the perch/door to the box.. Im thinking of a better way to make those fronts perhaps with a removable door...and just a smaller ledge or something... I put stall dry in the bottom of the nest bowl to give it weight and then a bit of pine shavings that have aired out, and they like to build nest on top of that.. do you have pine needles or something for them to make nest with?


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you all. I do have more pic`s. but, I don`t know how to down load them on here? for the nest box perch, on my next one`s I`m going to try cutting them into 1/2 inch strips. then remove every other one, with a short block to replace the one I removed.


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

*more pic`s*

inside 1/3 of loft.


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

*more inside*

inside one nesting side


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

*2nd breeding room*

2nd breeding room. still working on.


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

*outside*

outside breeding side.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice looking. Now get the other half done. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great job!!!!!! love it!


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you. I love it. I always wanted one the way this one is turning out.


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

just more pic`s


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

another picture


----------

